

Ask HN: What university to apply to? (CS) - _user

Hi, HN.<p>As the title suggests I'm in the process of choosing a university (UK, US) and an undergraduate program for me to apply, and, honestly, I have no clue how to make the right decision. I've browsed university websites, read guides and asked for advice from people I know, but I'm yet to find the proper answer.<p>The thing I want from a university is a solid theoretical background in CS. I'm not a programmer yet, but I care deeply about the ways people approach computing, and my goal in the long run is to be able to build programs even on the lowest levels of abstraction. I probably need CS for that. I don't care about employment opportunities as long as I can support myself and code the way I feel is right. I would be incredibly disappointed to see Java, C☂ or anything corporate in my curriculum. I need theory, not a job at MS.<p>I've got my BS in Management and (if you forgive a lame pun) I've come to realize what a total BS it is. I know Ruby reasonably well; although I'm a total '() in Lisp (Scheme) and Smalltalk, I feel like these two language are gems in their respective domains, and for this reason I'm now making my way through the famous SICP lectures and a Smalltalk-80 book.<p>I really hope to get some response, because I know you are all smart and have a lot valuable experience to share. Sorry for the rant.
======
vlokshin
I only know the US side. But there are two schools of thought that I believe
hold true -- specifically for the U.S.

You can go to school for the education or the reputation. The best of both
worlds: Stanford... but it's a long shot to get in for just about anyone.

Universities really aren't moving fast enough to keep up with web
technologies, so what you teach yourself will be faster than what a school can
keep up with.

For reputation: Stanford, Harvard, MIT, CMU

For theory, plenty of schools are good schools. Maryland (full disclosure, my
alma mater), Michigan, Cornell, Berkeley, Austin

Best of both worlds (in my personal opinion): Stanford, Berkeley, CMU

Again, theory will depend on the classes you pick and the professors you get
(You'll likely get 90% of it from one specific class that ends up matching up
with your interest and learning style the most). Relevance will depend on what
you can learn on your own.

~~~
_user
Thanks for the input.

